# just a picture



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

tell me what u think!
please


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Looking better. I would add a Blue backgroud soon, that sunlight may spur algae, plus blue backgrouds kick ass. Those bubble bars as I previously stated, will need to be removed with the addition of corals. BTW, if your planning corals, you know your gunna need MUCH better lighting, right?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

please keep n mind when u make our comments that this tank isn't even 10% done yet.
holla

yea tibs I know








I found a lunar solar light system with the moon lighting and every thing but not the timer for like 150 bucks reg 400.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

So far so good!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

What size is your tank??


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks good. Glad youre on your way! You can get some cheap dry rock from premium aquatics for like 39 bucs a box. I think its 30 or so lbs. but youll pay around 15-20 dollars for shippng


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

get rid of the bubblewands.. the water spray from the bubbles popping is gonna give u alot of saltcreep


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

looking forward to seeing it at 25%, 50% and if it's ever possible for aquarium owners 100% complete!!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

after a rough start looks like you are on the right path, jsut resist the temptation to do things too quickly and you will end up with a great setup


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

jiggy said:


> get rid of the bubblewands.. the water spray from the bubbles popping is gonna give u alot of saltcreep


Uh, I hate that! One of the major reasons I haven't set up a marine tank.

Trillion, what kind of lights? PC? T-5? MH? VHO? Need to be more specific, and if you don't know what those mean, you need to do more reasearch before corals. I think you should really stay away from corals. They [Inverts] are much touchier then fish, and you would need good PH, good Alkinity, good flow, good lighting, and stable SG. Caring for inverts is similar to caring for fish, only everything has to be much more stable. Plus all reefs cost fortunes, and for a beginner like you, you should get more experience before you start playing with the big stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Lookin good playa...damn, is it obvious that Im white?









Tank looks good, how about a pic of the sump?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks clean and simple for now.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

my god where do I start?
ok first off my tank is a 75 gl. and I would like bigger but its cool for now.
Hope u like the pic of my sump.
A few things though, I think that one of my dominos has ick, it dosent look like ick though it looks like a lil terd attached right above his eye but it moves like it could fall of it dosent just sit there, now I know I could just go out and buy those special shrimp but I don't even wanna mess with it. I might just give it bac to the store if it don't clear up








Another thing, when u vaccum ur sand will it suc the sand up all the way or is it just like gravel?When should I do my first water change?
I got one of those hermit crabs to and it never hardly move but when it does it leaves behind like a big clump of something like it took a big dump.Is that normal?
Tibs I have no idea what all those abbreviations mean, so yea I got a lot more to do, but to answer your ?s I have a 40 watt regular 75 gl. standard pull out the old one put n the new one bulb for the same light fixture but it is for corals though.I don't plan on getting corals for a while dnt worry, I wish wouldn't of even got the fish man.I also plan on removing the bubble wands today.








I also thing that have a enimenty on one of my rocks already.as inexpierenced as I am I really do believe it is to I would take a pic but is to small and my lense dosent have enough zoom on it.So what should I do if it is an enimenty just take the rock out,and what caused it, cause my other rocks seem to be getting really good algae.
My sumps water level also seems to be going down.What causes that to happen?Can I just feel it bac up with tap water and add a stress zyme.
My snail dosent move hrdly at all is that good are they that lazy?
I don't know when I'm gonna put on a bac ground yet, I would like to start growing algae in my tank.
I have two pretty powerful powerheads on in my 75 gl. a 40 gl. over the bac regular filter and my wet dry system Is that to much?
Is there any thing I can do to make my fish more comfotable? these fish I have now and the fish I intend to get.
Hope I got every bdy I really need help now, if worse comes to worst I will just remove the fish and start adding the live rock, and get more expierence under my belt.
thanks ahead of time

my god where do I start?
ok first off my tank is a 75 gl. and I would like bigger but its cool for now.
Hope u like the pic of my sump.
A few things though, I think that one of my dominos has ick, it dosent look like ick though it looks like a lil terd attached right above his eye but it moves like it could fall of it dosent just sit there, now I know I could just go out and buy those special shrimp but I don't even wanna mess with it. I might just give it bac to the store if it don't clear up








Another thing, when u vaccum ur sand will it suc the sand up all the way or is it just like gravel?When should I do my first water change?
I got one of those hermit crabs to and it never hardly move but when it does it leaves behind like a big clump of something like it took a big dump.Is that normal?
Tibs I have no idea what all those abbreviations mean, so yea I got a lot more to do, but to answer your ?s I have a 40 watt regular 75 gl. standard pull out the old one put n the new one bulb for the same light fixture but it is for corals though.I don't plan on getting corals for a while dnt worry, I wish wouldn't of even got the fish man.I also plan on removing the bubble wands today.








I also thing that have a enimenty on one of my rocks already.as inexpierenced as I am I really do believe it is to I would take a pic but is to small and my lense dosent have enough zoom on it.So what should I do if it is an enimenty just take the rock out,and what caused it, cause my other rocks seem to be getting really good algae.
My sumps water level also seems to be going down.What causes that to happen?Can I just feel it bac up with tap water and add a stress zyme.
My snail dosent move hrdly at all is that good are they that lazy?
I don't know when I'm gonna put on a bac ground yet, I would like to start growing algae in my tank.
I have two pretty powerful powerheads on in my 75 gl. a 40 gl. over the bac regular filter and my wet dry system Is that to much?
Is there any thing I can do to make my fish more comfotable? these fish I have now and the fish I intend to get.
Hope I got every bdy I really need help now, if worse comes to worst I will just remove the fish and start adding the live rock, and get more expierence under my belt.
thanks ahead of time

my god where do I start?
ok first off my tank is a 75 gl. and I would like bigger but its cool for now.
Hope u like the pic of my sump.
A few things though, I think that one of my dominos has ick, it dosent look like ick though it looks like a lil terd attached right above his eye but it moves like it could fall of it dosent just sit there, now I know I could just go out and buy those special shrimp but I don't even wanna mess with it. I might just give it bac to the store if it don't clear up








Another thing, when u vaccum ur sand will it suc the sand up all the way or is it just like gravel?When should I do my first water change?
I got one of those hermit crabs to and it never hardly move but when it does it leaves behind like a big clump of something like it took a big dump.Is that normal?
Tibs I have no idea what all those abbreviations mean, so yea I got a lot more to do, but to answer your ?s I have a 40 watt regular 75 gl. standard pull out the old one put n the new one bulb for the same light fixture but it is for corals though.I don't plan on getting corals for a while dnt worry, I wish wouldn't of even got the fish man.I also plan on removing the bubble wands today.








I also thing that have a enimenty on one of my rocks already.as inexpierenced as I am I really do believe it is to I would take a pic but is to small and my lense dosent have enough zoom on it.So what should I do if it is an enimenty just take the rock out,and what caused it, cause my other rocks seem to be getting really good algae.
My sumps water level also seems to be going down.What causes that to happen?Can I just feel it bac up with tap water and add a stress zyme.
My snail dosent move hrdly at all is that good are they that lazy?
I don't know when I'm gonna put on a bac ground yet, I would like to start growing algae in my tank.
I have two pretty powerful powerheads on in my 75 gl. a 40 gl. over the bac regular filter and my wet dry system Is that to much?
Is there any thing I can do to make my fish more comfotable? these fish I have now and the fish I intend to get.
Hope I got every bdy I really need help now, if worse comes to worst I will just remove the fish and start adding the live rock, and get more expierence under my belt.
thanks ahead of time

here's my sump just for u d-boy, and yes its odvious your white :nod: 
lol









here's my sump just for u d-boy, and yes its odvious your white :nod: 
lol









here's my sump just for u d-boy, and yes its odvious your white :nod: 
lol









here's my sump just for u d-boy, and yes its odvious your white :nod: 
lol









ok that pisses me off y does it do that every time I try to post a pic of my sump damn what the fuuuuuu u know the rest

here's a better pic if it'll let me do it!

ok that pisses me off y does it do that every time I try to post a pic of my sump damn what the fuuuuuu u know the rest

here's a better pic if it'll let me do it!

ok that pisses me off y does it do that every time I try to post a pic of my sump damn what the fuuuuuu u know the rest

here's a better pic if it'll let me do it!

ok that pisses me off y does it do that every time I try to post a pic of my sump damn what the fuuuuuu u know the rest

here's a better pic if it'll let me do it!

forget it I give up damn

ok that pisses me off y does it do that every time I try to post a pic of my sump damn what the fuuuuuu u know the rest

here's a better pic if it'll let me do it!

forget it I give up damn


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Regular floresents will not grow corals, expecially in a tall tank like that. Even if the maker says "they are great for corals", they are just jack-sh*t up lying to ya. As it looks, your not ready for fish (Domino Damsel), let alone inverts.

You do not siphon with sand, fresh or salt, it just gets sucked up. And you do not siphon the substrate in salt tanks. You siphon water out of the sump usually. The sump level lowers instead of the water level in your tank.

If its just one, its not ich. From what I know, saltwater ich looks like freshwater ich but only smaller and more numerous. Snail are really lazy, although, from what I've seen in the past, turbo snails can really move when they want to. In the saltwater world, you could very rarely have too much flow, especially with reef tanks. You do not want algae, saltwater algae is kinda different the freshwater algae, its nearly impossible to get rid of. When people talk about growing algae they mean Macroalgae, similar to the way plants work. To do that they add a light over the sump and make it a "refugium", and then the water gets "cleaned" via the macroalgae. What the hell is an "enimenty". You mean anemone?

We said this before, you need to wait. You do not know enough yet to do it properly. And seriously, I think people are going to stop helping you unless you get better grammar and spelling. Your questions are nearly impossible to read.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I guess that's what I ment "anemone" if those are the life forms that sting and can kill ur coral.
that's a really good idea about making my sump a refugium.Thanks.
Sorry u feel that way about my grammer and spelling I do he best I can I don't have a computer just a pocket pc.But if u don't want to help me then don't, with all do respect I appreciate ur help and thought u was cool but if u think my ? r stupid than don't respond no more u know my life does resolve around other stuff than salt water all though I have came to love it already I'm not the most intelligent person in the world and odviously have ?s that need answered but if u think my ?s are so stupid y do u respond so much I don't think any of my previous ?S where dumb so u know what since u think I'm so stupid don't respond no more please
thanks for nothing, and if everyone on this bitch would take the time to help instead of tell every one "me" how stupid they r this would be a wonderful site.But how n the f*ck am I suspose to learn if I don't ask I guess I'll just have to go to the f*cking library and read up on some sh*t, that is if I can remember how to read considering how stupid I am.Well don't worry assholes of piranha fury don't worry I won't come bac until I'm a fuckin rocket scientist ya pricks.
I expected that sh*t from jiggy ot from u tibs.
oh and site moderator don't even worry yea yea yea I know I need to watch my language, and u guys need to post on the fuckin site on the forums menu that no one needs to bother asking ?s if there stupid and that if u don't know any thing about salt water don't come here until u have a fuckin degree in marine bio









oh and tibs u talk about my grammer being bad y don't u try to read ur avatar signature quote I think u left out a word u hipocritical prick


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Well after that last post i dont think there will be many people willing to help you now, and trust me, you are going to need alot of help. But seeing as im a nice guy lol il try and help the best I can.
First of all, just chill out dude!
The post with all the questions confused me with all the bad grammar, so your going to have to ask them again, but in English please. And I dont know anything about sumps so you better hope someone else is willing to help.



> Hope I got every bdy I really need help now, if worse comes to worst I will just remove the fish and start adding the live rock, and get more expierence under my belt.
> thanks ahead of time


I think you should have done that in the first place, added the rock before you put any fish in at all.

My advise would be to slow down. Rome wasnt built in a day! Remove the bubble wand, and then dont do anything untill you have all your liverock in. Then you can start asking questions about where to go from there.


----------



## Imacomputer (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow guy you gotta cool down, ya some people are really critical apparently they dont remember themselves at this stage. We all start from somewhere, this disaster has hopefully opened your eyes. If i were you i would take out the fish, and get at least 50 lbs of lr/ ar some mixture of live/base rock. After that start with your hermits. this is a hobby you gotta take slow, your start isnt bad, so cool down and lets get you through this


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> > Hope I got every bdy I really need help now, if worse comes to worst I will just remove the fish and start adding the live rock, and get more expierence under my belt.
> > thanks ahead of time
> 
> 
> ...


Very well said. Add all your live rock, keep your params in order, and think about livestock later on.
I would say add hermits and snails into the mix along the way, but these are very liable to be munched upon by a niger trigger. I think you should start thinking on what you want to do. You've mentioned Niger Trigger, Yellow Tang, Corals, and I think you should know that a niger trigger most likely won't work with any of those. I'll give you a bit of advice with both.

Niger Trigger-You will not need any more filtration, lights, live rock, or live stock if you want a niger. You may or may not need a protein skimmer though. The less live rock would be better, more swimming room, especially since ****** have gotten up over 12".

Reef-You'll need LOTS more live rock, MUCH more lights, a protein skimmer, and you will need to get your tank stable. You will need at least 50lbs of live rock, the more, the better. You cannot keep a trigger in a reef like that. Triggers have been known to bite the tips of the corals, and a large trigger creates alot of waste, which is harmful to a reef. If your looking into a reef you personally I would say need to look at adding live stock atleast 6 months down the road after tons more reasearch and practice. IMO you are far from ready for a reef.

Trillion, just because people give you info you dont like doesn't mean that you swear and make a jack-ass out of yourself. We are giving you info to the questions you asked. From the looks of it, you need all the info you can get. If you want to be like that, I would predict that you will have a short-longed membership here. You're having a really rough start here, and it looks like your seeing what we said about slowing down. Saltwater has many secrets that are not known to the average hobbiest. Personally I really don't think you are ready for a salt-tank. You need more experience in tanks in general. Believe me, P-Fury is one of the kindest web-forums there is.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok u tell me that my grammer is bad and that people are not gonna respond to my posts if I don't use better punctuation or what ever and that I ask to many ?s n one post
Well I try to jump around and ask ?s n other peoples post topics that are related to my ?s but 7 x's outta 10 a lot of my ?s go unanswered.On top of that I thought u were my friend and I've never been any thing but polite to u, and u stated that comment like I actually go through the post and misspell words purposly.So I can't catter more to your readng needs TIBS.

I don't know how to ask this question any clearer than this, "does anyone know how I clean my sand in the tank?"
Oh and since I can't ask numerous ?s on 1 post I guess that gives me the right to post as many ?s as I like and keep posting them until I get an answer correct?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok u tell me that my grammer is bad and that people are not gonna respond to my posts if I don't use better punctuation or what ever and that I ask to many ?s n one post
Well I try to jump around and ask ?s n other peoples post topics that are related to my ?s but 7 x's outta 10 a lot of my ?s go unanswered.On top of that I thought u were my friend and I've never been any thing but polite to u, and u stated that comment like I actually go through the post and misspell words purposly.So I can't catter more to your readng needs TIBS.

I don't know how to ask this question any clearer than this, "does anyone know how I clean my sand in the tank?"
Oh and since I can't ask numerous ?s on 1 post I guess that gives me the right to post as many ?s as I like and keep posting them until I get an answer.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I'm sorry tibs I had a ruff day I almost got fired








please don't iggy me please








I'm serious if it wadnt for yaw I would b lost!

if u can't forgive me ill understand
oh me and my gurl been havin probs to and ur criticism just set me off so please understand ,and ill try to make my posts more understandable
sorry!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> I don't know how to ask this question any clearer than this, "does anyone know how I clean my sand in the tank?"
> Oh and since I can't ask numerous ?s on 1 post I guess that gives me the right to post as many ?s as I like and keep posting them until I get an answer correct?


From what iv read, you dont actually clean your sand, just buy snails, crabs etc to sift through it. If you are getting the trigger this would probably eat them so im not sure what you would do then.

You can ask multiple questions in one post. But please make them readable. It can be very difficult to understand questions when they all merge into one. Most people are lazy and will just skip past a post that requires effort to understand, I know I do! And this way your questions won't get answered. I understand you are using a pocket pc but just take a little time when posting and you will get all the help you need.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

There are several ways to clean sand.

1. With animals that eat detrius and food scraps that fall to the bottom. The down side of this is that usually these critters are choice food items for predators like trigger fish, and puffers.

2. Current is a verry effictive way. Simply have enough turn over in your tank that gunk does not settle to the sand bed. shoot for over 50 x turn over per hour. In my 75 i have 60 x turn over. that means the water in my tank turnsover compleetly every minute. The idea behind this method is to keep detrius and food particles suspended inorder to get it to your skimmer. The down side is that you will probably have to run bare bottom or sand will be flying every where.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

IMO for detris removal go with a Under gravel filter on reverse flow. Any detris that settles is then pumped back into the water column. And then opt for 60x turn over. That should help. Another way is to use Crushed Coral substrate which is heavy enough to do a "gravel' vac. Even though alot of detris builds up in crushed coral beds, you can suck it out. Personally I despise Bare bottoms. DSB, Reverse flow UGF, or crushed coral. All do a good jobs and look better too.

Nearly every thing you put in your tank is liable to be eaten by a trigger. Snails, shrimp, hermits, etc, so keep that in mind. I feel you maybe should shy away from the trigger if you want to keep a "clean" tank, even though triggers are hardy and fun fish. Who knows, maybe the trigger will ignore it. Maybe it won't. Triggers are often refered to the "Jeckel and Hyde's" of aquariums, while one invidual may have a Clown Trigger that is tottaly an idol citizen, doesnt bother no body, the next person may have another Clown Trigger that is willing to bite your finger off if it gets the chance. They are very unpredictable and hard to base a tank around.

Hard to say what to do with your tank. You need to think on what is your goal with it, and what you want to achieve. Saltwater can be much more limiting the freshwater.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Thanks 
I've deciedto not go at all coral in my 75 gl. 
I'm just gonna wait til I start up my clown tank n my 40 gl., by then ll know more about params and stuff like that
I will have a lot of live rock in my 75 gl. though I want to create a lot of caves and nooks for my niger trigger to.
I am going to try maybe one coral and maybe one or maybe even a few tank mates but they'll probably go n before the trigger

Ok I think that I have an anemone on one of my pieces of live rock and since I'm not gonna keep a coral tank I was just thinking of letting a few f them grow
WOULD THAT B OK?, or would that kill my fish?
thanks ahead.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

it is probably an apista, they are a nuscence once you get a reef started but in your case i think you should let it be and see if it survives. Kind of a fun project.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Glad to see you don't want to make a trigger tank a community tank.

Anemones will not kill corals, for the most part. They really dont kill many fish each, unless they swim into it. Aiapistiata (sp) anemones (also known as glass anemones) are pesky little clear anemones that can kill fish and corals, but that wouldn't be much of a problem in your tank.

For you, I would opt for base rock. Base rock is "dead" live rock and is lacking from coraline algae, corals, fish, and other "hitchhikers" that could be found on live rock, desirable, or undesirable. Live rock is seeked out for reef tanks, and to keep coraline algae and corals/anemones you need lighting. That is something you dont have. So adding live rock in your tank really isnt doing much good. Base rock is cheaper, and would be just as good in your case.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hey tibs I really want live rock because it is so pretty and the algae that it grows on it is so neat looking.That base rock that u speak of can't ever grow anything correct? 
I've seen live rock in long term LFS tanks that have regular lighting like I do (40 watt coral special bulb) And I seen some kind of red flower lookiing thing and it didn't have any corals in it what so ever.

so do u think that its a must that I get rid of the live rock, cause if its possible I'd like to keep it?

Does base rock act as a filter? I wouldn't think it would.

rbp that's a good idea about that experment I will keep what ever it is on there and let it grow.

The anemone or what ever it is looks to have white tenicals and a redish orange center I think it looks a lot like one of the bad coral stinging things but hope tibs I right.
Thanks


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Base rock will act as a filter. The Coraline algae you like will eventually "spread" if given time and light. Personally I wouldnt bother with coraline with only 40w NO bulbs, but you may be able to sustain a bit, most likely not though. Coraline does best with alot of calcium and bright lighting.

If its an aipistiata, which it most likely is, I would just leave it. There is no way that I can see an aipistiata taking out a Niger trigger.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Tibs said:


> Base rock will act as a filter. The Coraline algae you like will eventually "spread" if given time and light. Personally I wouldnt bother with coraline with only 40w NO bulbs, but you may be able to sustain a bit, most likely not though. Coraline does best with alot of calcium and bright lighting.
> 
> If its an aipistiata, which it most likely is, I would just leave it. There is no way that I can see an aipistiata taking out a Niger trigger.


I don't think itd kill my trigger either, and I might jst buy all base rock from now on and let the algae that I've already grown on my live rock spread.
thanks.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

pictures of my sump coming later on today or early tomorrow.
updated and completed sump finally.
bio-balls,return pump, heater, and SeaClone 100 skimmer that I finally got to foam up after like an hour.

What exactly does a skimmer take out?
I think it removes like nitrates and waste from the fish correct?
Does it do anything else?

thanks.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

aint she a beauty?
all done with that now.









I forgot that I also have live rock n my also.
My bad!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice looking sump, did you have to drill your tank? By the way your writing is getting better ... it makes me want to read what you post!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Tibs said:


> Base rock will act as a filter. The Coraline algae you like will eventually "spread" if given time and light. Personally I wouldnt bother with coraline with only 40w NO bulbs, but you may be able to sustain a bit, most likely not though. Coraline does best with alot of calcium and bright lighting.
> 
> If its an aipistiata, which it most likely is, I would just leave it. There is no way that I can see an aipistiata taking out a Niger trigger.


How does base rock act as a filter if its just dead liverock? Surely if its dead then theres nothing living in it, and therefor nothing to filter out stuff like liverock would.

Trillion, I dont think you need special lighting to keep liverock. Just a standard fleuresent bulb will be ok. But any corals on the rock will not grow. The only doubt I have over that is how its a 40 watt. In a 75 gal thats alot less watts per gallon so maybe not even the algea will grow


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I might jst buy all base rock from now on and let the algae that I've already grown on my live rock spread.

What kind of algea are you talking about? You dont want algea unless its in your sump and you want cheato macro algea.
I am thinking you are getting hair algea already, Or diatoms.
Trust me you dont want that. How much are you feeding your fish?

The skimmer does not pull out nitrates, It pulls out gunk (Food and fish waste) that will end up to be nitrates before it gets broken down by your tanks cycle.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> Nice looking sump, did you have to drill your tank? By the way your writing is getting better ... it makes me want to read what you post!!


 Thanks for the compliment,and no I didn't have to do any drilling.All that u see is being done by hoses, I wish I did have a drilled tank though.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Base rock will act as a filter. The Coraline algae you like will eventually "spread" if given time and light. Personally I wouldnt bother with coraline with only 40w NO bulbs, but you may be able to sustain a bit, most likely not though. Coraline does best with alot of calcium and bright lighting.
> 
> If its an aipistiata, which it most likely is, I would just leave it. There is no way that I can see an aipistiata taking out a Niger trigger.


How does base rock act as a filter if its just dead liverock? Surely if its dead then theres nothing living in it, and therefor nothing to filter out stuff like liverock would.

Trillion, I dont think you need special lighting to keep liverock. Just a standard fleuresent bulb will be ok. But any corals on the rock will not grow. The only doubt I have over that is how its a 40 watt. In a 75 gal thats alot less watts per gallon so maybe not even the algea will grow
[/quote]
Well I got some thing growing that's for sure

I thnk ill b ok with live rock too.But if I do decide to test out a couple pieces of base rock I'm gonna see if my macro algae will spread ( do its magic) on a piece of base rock.
I think it will.
With the light that I do have I seem to be getting a lot of purple growth on my pieces that are on the other side of the tank, and other hair looking like algae that dosent look like the hair on the one by the window.
Its some kind of hair though.

Thanks people once again!


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Cyano possibly???

does it look like this...

http://salvatore.f2o.org/media/images/aquarium/cyano.jpg


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

wish it did look that good
nope not on the sand but a lot on the rock!


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Trillion said:


> wish it did look that good
> nope not on the sand but a lot on the rock!


Cyano is hideous if it gets everywhere...if what you got looks rusty and thin I believe that is Cyano too.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> Base rock will act as a filter. The Coraline algae you like will eventually "spread" if given time and light. Personally I wouldnt bother with coraline with only 40w NO bulbs, but you may be able to sustain a bit, most likely not though. Coraline does best with alot of calcium and bright lighting.
> 
> If its an aipistiata, which it most likely is, I would just leave it. There is no way that I can see an aipistiata taking out a Niger trigger.


How does base rock act as a filter if its just dead liverock? Surely if its dead then theres nothing living in it, and therefor nothing to filter out stuff like liverock would.
[/quote]

Because after being in your tank, the Base Rock will accumulate beneficial bacteria, and other organizism from the exsisting live rock and water. It may not have it intially, but it would get it eventually.

I think the algae he is refering to is Coraline, which likes higher light.

Trillion there, glad to see you got a skimmer. Its a small skimmer, but better then nothing







And your posts are getting more legible.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. Glad I'm more legible

I owe it all to u tibs.

But I steal can't get any of my questions answered I'm my " more ?s that need answered, please" topic, and I got a water change coming up so its really important.

If any u guys get a chance u can go look and maybe give me a few pointers about how much salt to water weight to add and stuff like that.

thanks.


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

good stuff trillion, nice sump. your posts are more legible.. haha it doesnt confuse me as much....

my tank is coming along well too, i just started mine 3 weeks ago and i got 100lbs of live rock 35lbs of live sand and 3 damsels... haha

also... 
http://salvatore.f2o.org/media/images/aquarium/cyano.jpg
that picture.. what is it? bad/good? cuz i think i have some of that stuff on my rocks...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

If it is Hair Algae, I reccomend IMMEDIATE action. That sh*t will take over your entire tank in a few days.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Trillion said:


> Thanks guys. Glad I'm more legible
> 
> I owe it all to u tibs.
> 
> ...


Heres an idea, read the information on the back of the packet. That will tell you how much salt to add per gallon. Then all you need to do is fill the mixing bucket with water, preferably with a heater in it, to make it easy math lets say the bucket only holds a gallon of water, and you need lets say 200 grams of salt per gallon. Weigh out 200g and mix it in the bucket. You should then have the correct SG. Dont know if what iv just said is readable or if it even makes sense as i'v only just got up and im not a morning person lol
Oh yeh, and if you go for loads of base rock, dont expect it to turn into liverock overnight, it takes time. The organisms in your current liverock arent just going to suddenly multiply and move home. So if your hoping on having a heavy stock (which i dont think you are) don't depend on base rock turning into liverock


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

now that's what I'm talking about p'srule that's all I wanted to know

ur the man, now let my changing water quest begin









thanks


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Just remember what i said was an example and the amount of salt per gallon is most likely different. Just read the back of the packet for details of how much salt per gallon. And remember to heat the water in the bucket to the same temp as your tank as different temperatures can cause different levels of SG


----------



## music_66_bandit (Jan 31, 2006)

TIBS,

What kind of saltwater tank do you have FO, FOWLR or reef? What are you running in it? Also what are its inhabitants?


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

add some plants for look and get a nice background


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

BIG_BOY said:


> add some plants for look and get a nice background


Don't listen to the Eagles' fan...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

plants?







about the only "plant" that grows in salt water is a mangrove, and thats a tree. although some people do incorpertate these in refurgiums for nutrient expot, similar to macro algea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

rbp 4 135 said:


> plants?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way man, there are tons of SW plants. But they only look good in certain tanks...they ruin coral tanks!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> plants?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they are many saltwater plants. Actually, there is nearly as many saltwater plants as theyre are freshwater plants. But like danny said, they only look good in certain setups, usually they look like shite.

I've seena kick-ass saltwater "swamp" tank at a shop that had Batfish and sarragasum, as well as many more plants, witha gravel substrate, etc, and when I First saw it I swore it was a FW Discus tank. Then it occured to me there was a skimmer on the back and the discus looked awfully tall.

Andy Handy, I currently do not "own" any saltwater setups, although I do most of the maintence on our three saltwater setups at work (30g FO, 30 Reef, 55 Fowlr). My boss is pretty ill-knowledgable in salt, and besides him I'm the only other worker that knows the difference from gold-fish to a guppy. My boss, however, is highly knowledgeable in freshwater.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

u should b the boss then tibs, cause u probably take care of like 35% of the stores profit!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Trillion said:


> u should b the boss then tibs, cause u probably take care of like 35% of the stores profit!


heh a 14 year old boss, that would be awsome. We really do not sell too much salt stuff, being in the smallish town that we are in, although there is some dedicated saltwater customers.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

damn thought u was at least 30.









smart kid huh?

ur (your) like the future of saltwater in a nutshell playboy...

make me proud.

tell me something I don't know


----------

